#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  選擇你的狗狗~~^_^(大狗狗——大型犬篇V2.0版)

## 古夜小狼

上次的V1.0版沒有完成~還差幾組沒有打上~實在抱歉~請各位大大再選一次~給大家帶來不便~對不起~還請大家繼續支持~m(_ _)m

呵呵~像我签名里写的~大家都来选选自己中意的狗狗~
进度58%……图片寻找中……種類排列準備中……中型犬篇计划無限延期中……XD

豆知识:狗的进化
  家犬是数百万年前具有獨特作用的裂齿咬断肉类的食肉哺乳动物后裔。200万年前在犬的家族中已经形成10属食肉动物。犬属食肉动物由郊狼、豺和狼组成。当人类开始定居时，狼也紧随其后并逐步改变了生活方式.由此形成了选择性进化的环境,并逐渐形成了家犬。

  克里奥顿 小型食肉动物 1亿～5000万年前

  米柯斯 5400万～3800万年前
  牙齿化石揭示这类食肉动物生活在始新世纪.这类小动物有展开的脚爪,显示它们很可能生活栖息在树上。

  黄昏犬 在3800万～2600万年前 
  黄昏犬生活在北美洲，它们可能是犬的直系祖先。这是最古老具有内耳的品种，是犬族动物的一个特征。

  特马斯 1900万年前 
  食肉哺乳动物在世界不同地方獨立演化。特马斯在欧洲大陆进化，但是最近的研究发现对这种假设有许多异议。

  莱普特 1200万年前 
  在中新实际，约2600万～700万年前，出现了42种不同属且都与犬类似的食肉动物。现在才知道这类哺乳动物中，莱普特是犬和所有其他现代食肉哺乳动物的真正祖先。

  现代犬 200万年前 
  在200万年前的上新世纪末和更新世纪初，所有现代食肉动物的基本血统已经进化。42个种类的食肉动物已大幅度降低至今天的10个种类。这些动物最多的是犬属类，其中狼、豺、郊狼和犬都是其成员。第二个分类狐狸属类，共有12个种类的狐。

当然我们能选择的只有现代犬~数量很多哦~
谢谢大家参与~m(_ _)m

此为大型犬篇~~

1組:
泰皇犬/Thai ridgeback dog
日本秋田犬/Japanese Akita
英國波音達(指示犬)/English Pointer
長鬚牧羊犬(古代)/Bearded Collie
鮮俄牧羊犬/Borzoi
聖伯納犬/Saint
比利時特伏丹犬/Belgian Terrier
紀州犬/Kishu Inu
威馬拉那犬/Weimaraner
比利獵犬BILLY
北海道犬/Hokkaido
巴色特．法福．布列塔尼犬/BASSET FAUVE DE BRETAGNE
大藍卡斯卡獵犬/GRAND BLEU DE GASCOGNE
阿爾多斯犬/CHIEN DARTOIS
大加斯科-聖通日犬/GRAND GASCON-SAINTONGEOIS
大格里芬．凡丁犬/GRAND GRIFFON VENDEEN
布林克特．格里芬．凡丁犬/BRIQUET,GRIFFON VENDEEN
格里芬．尼韋奈犬/GRIFFON NIVERNAIS
牧羊犬/Collie
瓷器犬/PORCELAINE

2組:
匈牙利靈提/HUNGARINA GERYHOUND
德國短毛波音達/German
南斯拉夫山犬/YUGOSLAVIAN MOUNTAIN HOUND
南斯拉夫三色獵犬/YUGOSLAVIAN TRICOLOURED HOUND
法老王獵犬/PHARAOH HOUND
依比沙獵犬/IBIZAN HOUND
沙巴索．西班牙犬/SABUESO ESPANOL
乞沙比克獵犬/Chesapeat Bay Retriever
薩路基獵犬/SALUKI
阿札瓦克犬/AZAWAKH
阿富汗獵犬/AFGHAN HOUND
北非獵犬/SLOUGHI
羅德西亞．背脊犬/PHODESIAN RIDEBACK
美國鬥牛梗/AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER
篤濱犬/Dorberman Pinscher
捷克福斯克犬/CZESKY FOUSEK
匈牙利維茲拉犬/HUNGARIAN VIZSLA
剛毛維茲拉犬/WIRE-HAIRED VIZSLA
史畢諾犬/SPINONE
西伯利亞雪橇犬/Siberian Husky

3組:
布萊克義大利諾犬/BRACCO ITALIANO
佩爾狄克羅．德．布爾戈斯犬/PERDIGUERO DE BURGOS
葡萄牙水犬/PORTUGUESE WATER DOG
佩爾狄克羅．葡萄牙犬/PERDIGUERO PORTUGUESO
短毛牧羊犬/SMOOTH COLLIE
巨型史查蹂犬/Giant
芬蘭拉普蘭獵犬/FINNISH LAPPHUND
拉賓波羅柯拉犬/LAPINPOROKOIRA
法國狼犬/BEAUCERON
伯格爾．德．皮卡第犬/BERGER DE PICARD
荷花瓦特犬/HOVAWART
荷蘭牧羊犬/DUTCH SHEPHERD DOG
格羅安達犬/GROENENDAEL
拉坎諾斯犬/LAEKENOIS
特弗倫犬/TERVUREN
馬林諾斯犬/MALINOIS
法蘭德斯畜牧犬/BOUVIER DES FLANDRES
波利犬/PULI
伊斯特拉牧羊犬/ISTRIAN SHEEPDOG
舊種英國牧羊犬/Old English Sheepdog

4組:
伊利里亞牧羊犬/ILLYRIAN Sheepdog
貝加馬斯卡犬/BERGAMASCO
獵水獺犬/OTTER HOUND
靈提/GREYHOUND
哈利亞犬/HARRIER
鄧克爾犬/DUNKER
哈爾登斯多弗爾犬/HALDENSTOVARE
海根獵犬/HYGENHUND
芬蘭獵犬/FINNISH HOUND
馬士提夫/Mastiff
席勒斯多弗爾犬/SCHILLERSTOVARE
哈密爾頓斯多弗爾犬/HAMILTONSTOVARE
漢諾威山獵犬/HANOVERIAN MOUNTAIN HOUND
巴伐利亞山犬/BAVARIAN MOUNTAIN HOUND
波蘭獵犬/POLISH HOUND
愛爾蘭獵狼犬/IRISH WOLFHOUND
凱里獵兔犬/KERRY BEAGLE
雜種獵狗/LURCHER
愛爾蘭獵狼犬/Irish
東西伯利亞雷卡犬/EAST SIBERIAN LAIKA

5組:
加納利犬/CANARY DOG
美國鬥牛犬/AMERICAN BULLDGO
奇努克犬/CHINOOK
獒犬/MASTIFF
愛斯基摩犬/ESKIMO DOG
紐芬蘭犬/NEWFOUNDLAND
菲拉 巴西里羅犬/FILA BRASILEIRO
格陵蘭犬/GREENLAND DOG
挪威獵麋犬/NORWEGIAN ELKHOUND
拉布拉多獵犬/Labrador
挪威牧羊犬/NORWEGIAN BUHUND
卡累利亞熊犬/KARELIAN BEAR DOG
瑞典獵麋犬/SWEDISH ELKHOUND
杜賓狗/DOBERMANN
歐亞大陸犬/EURASIER
蘭西爾犬/LANDSEER
蘭伯格犬/LEONBERGER
奧瓦查克.波德哈蘭斯基犬/OWCZAREKPODHALANSKI
庫瓦茲犬/KUVASZ
阿片澤山犬/APPENSELL MOUNTAIN DOG

6組:
恩特布山犬/ENTELBUCH MOUNTAIN DOG
大瑞士山地犬/GREAT SWISS MOUNTAIN DOG
馬瑞馬牧羊犬/MAREMMA SHEEPDOG
拿波里獒犬/NEAPOLITAN MASTIFF
庇里牛斯獒犬PYRENAN MASTIFF
西班牙獒犬/SPANISH MASTIFF
皮羅德巴斯特馬羅奎因犬/PERRO DE PASTOR MALLORQUIN
皮羅德伯里沙馬羅奎因犬/PERRO DE PRESA MALLORQUIN
西藏獒犬/Tibetan Mastiff
卡南犬/CANAAN DOG
愛斯崔拉山犬/ESTRELA MOUNTAIN DOG
拉費羅杜阿蘭多犬/RAFEIRO DO ALENTEJO
葡萄牙牧牛犬/PORTUGUESE CATTLE DOG
俄歐雷卡犬/RUSSO-EUROPEAN LAIKA
西西伯利亞雷卡犬/WEST SIBERIAN LAIKA
艾迪犬/AIDI
洛威拿/Rottweiler
阿拉斯加雪橇犬/Alaskan Mala Mute
土佐犬/Tosa
伯恩山犬/Berness Mountain Dog

7組:
拳師犬/Boxer
黑褐獵沅熊犬/Black and Tan Coonhound
大麥町犬/Dalmatian
德國牧羊犬/German Sheephered Dog
標準史蹂查梗/Standard Schnauzer
大白熊犬/Pyrenean Mountain Dog
英國雪達犬/English Setter
戈登雪達犬/Gordon Setter
大丹狗/Great Dane
薩摩犬/Samoyed
德國剛毛波長達/German Wirehaired Pointer
可蒙犬/Komondor
威爾斯激飛獵犬/WELSH SPRINGER SPANIEL
克倫伯獵犬/CLUMBER SPANIEL
捲毛尋獵犬/CURLY-COATED RETRIEVER
英國激飛獵犬/ENGLISH SPRINGER SPANIEL
田野小獵犬/FIELD SPANIEL
平毛尋獵犬/FLAT-COATED RETRIEVER
蘇塞克斯獵犬/SUSSEX SPANIEL
新斯科舍水鴨引誘尋獵犬/NOVA SCOTIA DUCK

8組:
丹麥老式指示犬/OLD DANISH POINTER
德國獵犬/GERMAN SPANIEL
德國剛毛指示犬/GERMAN WIRE-HAIRED POINTER
大木斯德蘭犬/LARGE MUNSTERLANDER
荷蘭獵鳥犬/DUTCH PARTRIDGE DOG
愛爾蘭水獵犬/IRISH WATER SPANIEL
愛爾蘭紅白蹲獵犬/IRISH REDAND WHITE SETTER
愛爾蘭蹲獵犬/IRISH SETTER
布拉克．聖．日耳曼犬/BRAQUE ST GERMAIN
大型法國指示犬/LARGE FRENCH POINTER
奧貝紐指示犬/AUVERGNE POINTER
布拉克．杜．波旁犬/BRAQUE DU BOURBONNAIS
伊巴尼爾．法蘭西犬/EPAGNEUL FRANCAIS
伊巴尼爾．皮卡第犬/EPAGNEUL PICARD
伊巴尼爾．邦德-奧地梅犬/EPAGNEUL PONT-AUDEMER
鬚鴷犬/BARBET
伊巴尼爾．藍皮卡第犬/EPAGNEUL BLEU DE PICARDIE
剛毛指示格里芬犬/WIRE-HAIRED POINTION GRIFFON
加泰霍拉豹犬/CATAHOULA LEOPARD DOG
普羅特獵犬/PLOTT HOUND

9組:
布魯特克獵熊犬/BLUETLCK COONHOUND
英國獵浣熊犬/ENGLISH COONHOUND
瑞德朋獵浣熊犬/REDBONE COONHOUND
美國獵浣熊犬/TREEING WALKER COONHOUND
美國獵狐犬/AMERICAN FOXHOUND
獵鹿犬/DEERHOUND
伯瑞犬/Briard
巴吉度獵犬/Basset Hount
鬥牛犬/Bulldog
布魯馬士提夫/Bullmastiff
牛頭梗/Bullerier
鬆獅犬/Chow Chow
尋血獵犬/Bloodhound
金毛獵犬/Golden Retriver
荷蘭毛獅犬/Kesshond
巴色特．阿蒂西亞．諾曼犬/BASSET ARTESIAN NORMAND
獵狐梗/Fox Terrier
日本梗/JAPANESE TERRIER
NEW狼狗/WOLF-HYBRIDS

投票暫時定為20種為一組~投給你所喜歡的狗狗所在的組號上~然後發出來你所選的狗狗的名字~以後會進行改進(不知道是按種類分好呢~還是按名字分好~)~見諒~

----------


## 古夜小狼

二樓留下發圖用~XDD
1组:
*泰皇犬/Thai ridgeback dog*
*日本秋田犬/Japanese Akita*簡介
*英國波音達(指示犬)/English Pointer*
*長鬚牧羊犬(古代)/Bearded Collie*簡介

9組 :Sad: 新加的所以先帖了…)
*狼狗/WOLF-HYBRIDS*

啊~纍了纍了~今天先到這兒吧~呵呵~~(眾人:才弄這麼點就…怒~拍飛~T^T)

----------


## 古夜小狼

自己先來咯~ 
我最喜歡的就是——西伯利亞雪橇犬/Siberian Husky 
它在2組~所以投了2組一票~(迷:將這麼詳細幹嘛！以為我們看不懂啊~你傻吧！嗚~~T^T)




> 當然是雪橇犬哈士奇阿><我也投2組
> 
> 小時可愛~長大耍帥~好想抱一隻回家呢^^"


呵呵~同意啊~




> 二組的小哈萬歲~~~
> 永遠都是萌獸~~XD


小哈果然受歡迎呢~

----------


## 野狼1991

我也是2組的~
也養了很多小哈XD

----------


## 古夜小狼

> 我也是2組的~
> 也養了很多小哈XD


羡慕啊~~小哈是大型犬~市區好像不讓養的說~T^T

----------


## 永恒

我喜歡小哈，金毛也不錯  :Embarassed:

----------


## 孤狼

喜歡小哈 ... +1 !!

----------


## 古夜小狼

啊~謝謝大家支持~
今天更新圖片~直觀些~
(圖不是很全~而且有的不太好找~大家再等等~對不起~m(_ _)m)

----------

